# Prop Help Tohatsu 20, Salt Marsh 1444



## Duramacr1 (Feb 9, 2017)

jking7573 said:


> Has anyone found the perfect prop for this setup yet? 2017 Tohatsu 20 short shaft on a Saltmarsh 1444 with jackplate. I will be running with 2 adults most of the time. Deepblueyachtsupply.com has Solas SS 3 blade props for $120 not sure which pitch I should try.


Hey buddy I have a 2015 merc 20hp which is the same motor as your tohatsu . I have it on a tracker 1542 . 
It came with a 9.25x 10 stock prop . 
I was doing 28.5 alone and 26-27 with an extra 200lb guy . I went up to a 9.25 x12 solas amita 3 aluminum and I improved to 30mph alone and 28 with 2 people . I've actually put 4 people on this boat with gear , cooler , anchor , fishing rods . I was way over the max weight limit . I was 1250lbs including the engine of course and I did 24 on gps with the Solas . Holeshot Does suffer with the 12 pitch. Way faster holeshot with the stock prop. I just ordered an 11 pitch stainless steel solas Saturn . I think this will be good because it won't suffer with 3 or 4 people and will have a better holeshot and hopefully get me 30mph -31mph alone . My cavitation plate is exactly level with my transom so I'm good there . But I've been wanting to get a mini jacker for 125 bucks to set the motor back but I'm afraid it may be to high for my transom since I have a 15 shaft. The Th mini jacker is 3 inches higher so it might be too much . How does your boat run with your moter that high, because I put a 1/2 inch spacer on my transom and tried that out and the prop was not catching enough water .


----------

